# Vaginal Scar Revision



## memalsom (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct code for a vaginal scar revision done in the OR?  I am not able to find a code that appears correct anywhere.  The surgery was scheduled as a vaginal scar revision.  The problem is that post TVH, vaginal vault suspension, cystocele/rectocele repair the patient has a short vaginal length due to scarring from the surgery causing painful I.C.

Any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------

